# Vehicle Shipping Process



## Elvina (Jul 28, 2012)

When planning any major move it is important to plan in advance in order to avoid hassles. Being prepared for a project is the name of the game. This is especially true when talking about auto shipping. One of the first things to think about is the condition of your car. Is it running? Is it mechanically in good shape? Ask yourself these questions as a vehicle that is not running will complicate the car transport process. If the battery is dead, then you need to take it in for a charge or replace the battery before the car transport company shows at your door. Your car may be sitting on the open or closed car carrier for days and a charged battery will be needed. If your car has a dead battery and this interferes with the vehicle shipping process, then you may receive additional charges. For example, if you decide to ship car to Kansas City from Miami, and when your car carrier stops in another city and finds that your car will not start when loading another vehicle behind it, then the trouble starts. They have to contact a local tow truck to help him get your vehicle back on the transport vehicle. You end up paying the tab for this mishap which can add some significant fees to your auto transport costs.
It is best to keep most of your personal belongings out when preparing your car for shipping. It is generally ok to leave a few things in the vehicle such as some clothes and other simple items. But, it is important to check with the auto shipping company for any rules, as you should follow their guidelines when car moving.

It is best to drain the fuel from your car before shipping as leaving a full tank can lead to a dangerous situation. A quarter of a tank in the car is about the max that is wise to have in your tank. If you take care of your car and follow the guidelines that your auto transport company explains, then your vehicle shipping will go as you wish.

It is a good practice to hold on to a minimum of two phone numbers for the pick-up and drop off paperwork and be aware of the business hours of operation.

Leave any license plates on your vehicles that are presently on your car. Some cars are shipped with no plates, but the plates show that the car or truck has an owner, and this might get your vehicle a higher level of care. It is not a good idea to leave a sale sign on your vehicle when in transport, as this may suggests to the transporter that a lower level of care is required.
Always remember that after getting your auto shipping quotes, check the auto transport companies’ background as the auto shipping quotes are just the first element of the complicated auto transport project.


----------

